# Can You Guess the Place by a Picture of It?



## Paco Dennis (Aug 7, 2021)

These pictures take you all around the world. 

My score was 50%...Oh what shame.  

7 Min Quiz    

https://play.howstuffworks.com/quiz/can-you-guess-the-place-by-a-picture-of-it


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 7, 2021)

I like the quiz!
_Your Score: *98%*_​_
Sky Noir Photography by Bill Dickinson / Moment / Getty Images_
_You're a True Expert!_​_You got 39 correct out of 40! You scored better than 99% of quiz takers._

Have to admit that I resorted to using the hints a number of times.  In all but the one case they were pretty much a give away.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 8, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I like the quiz!
> _Your Score: *98%*_​
> _Sky Noir Photography by Bill Dickinson / Moment / Getty Images_
> _You're a True Expert!_​_You got 39 correct out of 40! You scored better than 99% of quiz takers._
> ...


  I didn't use the hints...it might of made a little difference.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 27, 2021)

I got 100%, I have been to most of the ones on the quiz.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 28, 2021)

I got a 78%

That was not an easy quiz at all.


----------

